# Pretty decent prices on ammo



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A month or so ago one of you guys turned me onto this company Freedom Munitions for ammunition. (My apologies, as I do not remember who it was.) At the time, I picked up 500 rounds of 7.62 NATO (new) by Lake City for around $330. It shipped quickly and all in all I was happy with the company.

Yesterday and today, they have been doing a marketing thing to my e-mail with some really good prices. The trick is, the prices are only good for 24 hours. Yesterday they had Federal 5.56 (new - brass casings) for $302 per 1000. Today it is .38 Special for $85.51 per 250, again only for 24 hours.

It might be worth keeping an eye on these guys and if they have something you need, pick it up.

Here is the link:

Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions | Handgun Ammo & Rifle Ammo

Disclaimer: I have only done one order with them. But that one went well.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, thats a good deal. I paid $350 plus shipping for 7.62x51 Federal XM80C on gunbroker.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I setup an account to them and waiting for my free shipping code for when some ammo I need pops up. Good find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been buying projectiles from them for a couple years now. Friends that buy theloaded ammo in 223 55 and 62 gr in 556,40 and 357 are happy

The 55 gr FMJBT don't have much of a cannelure so fragmentation is questionable if it even will happen


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Been looking at buying some ammo from them just have not got around to it yet.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's a block on "Weapons" at work that I have no control over. It's fun though, because they get a log every day of when the block gets triggered. It's the only list I'm on, but it's a list.

Muahahahahahahaha.... anyways, I'll check this out when I get home.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ammo is just barely starting to return to normal, sadly some things are still a little crazy like 22LR and 9mm. 

The sad thing is, and you all know it, we are just one ugly "event" like Columbine, like Sandyhook, etc away from it all going to "hell" again. 

obama pretty much managed to avoid the gun issue for six years and I don't think it will be one of his advocacy pieces after the Nov election;
he'll be too busy giving amnesty to criminals who violated immigration law and waiting student loans to pay back if academic buddies. 

The real question comes - will hilda be outed as the gun hater she is before the Nov 2016?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Another good deal on Freedom Munitions today!

Freedom Munitions 24 Hour Cyber Sale - 9mm 124 gr. RN New Sale!

$200.93 ($222 for shipping unless you have a free shipping code!

https://www.freedommunitions.com/dealoftheday.asp

Based on reviews the ammo is good with no problems and reload potential... ordered a box for my wife


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought ammo from Freedom before, remanufactured 9mm, I was happy with them.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I recently discovered freedom munition or whatever they are called. Good prices, good quality, fast shipping.

I highly recommend you all buy your practice rounds from them. They have good sales frequently.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

They also follow my golden rule upon request. I request no evidence of purchase price for any shipments. Wife doesn't need to start adding up the various packages I send home....  please just email me the receipt


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If and when I die, I just hope my wife doesn't sell all my guns and ammo for the ridiculous price I said I paid for it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If and when I die, I just hope my wife doesn't sell all my guns and ammo for the ridiculous price I said I paid for it.


HA! Or when you go to the range and shoot off a few hundred rounds and the wife says: Let's shoot some more... its only $50 for 500 rounds of 5.56 and you have to look down at the ground and bite your lip 

Side note: My order for my 9mm I was expecting a long ship time and processing... and was surprised that I received my email confirmation with shipping information yesterday. Really quick!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Another good deal:

Freedom Munitions 24 Hour Cyber Sale - 45 Auto 230 gr. RN Reman Sale! $149.08 (500 rounds @ .29 a round).

Deal of the Day

Question though: Anyone ever reloaded ammo from "reloaded" ammon from Freedom?

(EDIT: Ever notice that gunbot sometimes lies about ammo price. They have the following post; but when you goto the site and do the math it turns out the .25/rd is actually .50/rd.

Winchester 45 ACP 230 Grain Full Metal Jacket 16 hours ago $0.25/rd [$25.37] in stock FMJ [Buds] )


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice site. Was about to order some 223 but they had really bad reviews. But i still ordered 1000 rounds from somewhere else. So thanks for the thread Oh and luckily I dont have to worry about my better half knowing about prices. She owned as many guns and ammo as me when we met


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Wise Prepper said:


> Nice site. Was about to order some 223 but they had really bad reviews. But i still ordered 1000 rounds from somewhere else. So thanks for the thread Oh and luckily I dont have to worry about my better half knowing about prices. She owned as many guns and ammo as me when we met


I had the same concern at first from reading some reviews.. most of the reviews were about long shipping times and then the confusion that they ordered reloaded ammo (it states it when you select your ammo on what is reloaded and what is not). The shipping was not a concern for me as with everything else... I will not see it till I get home in a few months; but I have received UPS tracking on everything so far and it "looks" like its going quick.

I am waiting for a good deal on 5.56/223 as well.... I ordered a box of 1000 off cheaperthandirt; but I'm holding out for a below regular price to make another 2k order. I mean I gotta store all this brass up for the future addiction of reloading when I get home... right


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I buy through another channel. Got a call last week 4500 5.56 62 gr M855 for 1200 dollars American made


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in. I placed my order yesterday and got a shipping notification within hours...I'm looking forward to getting my shipment. Great deal on Hornady...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I'm tossing around a deal on Federal Xm193BK 5.56 1000 rounds for $319.99 on Palmetto State Armory site. Good deal for ammo that's not remanufactured or reloaded.

Federal XM193BK 5.56 1000rd Case - Daily Deals


----------

